# grouse sighting



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

Brand new to hunting. I just wanted to share my story with everyone. I was out pheasant hunting with my uncle in Wisconsin. After we were finished, we went for a little hike where he showed me this small pond where the trout were almost literally jumping out of the water. He also wanted to take his 9 month old english pointer(think that's what she is) for a little exercise. 
Anyway we were trudging along then all of a sudden we hear what I think is thunder. I look up and I see what looks like a turkey flying away. Turns out this grouse had been sitting on top of a branch we were standing under for about 30 seconds. Noone even noticed. Learned real quick why they're called "thunder wings." Just thought that was one of the greatest experiences for a first time hunter.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks for the post it flushed up some fond old memories.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

hey great story did ya happen to see what kind it was?


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

nope, sorry. like i said, first time hunter. didn't even really get a good look at it.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

oh well mabye next time!


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

i can only hope. i couldn't stop smiling on the ride home. i had just gotten a looong speech about how we probably wouldn't see anything at all, so that was a good topper.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

yup its always good to prove odds like that wrong!


----------

